# Munich Dunkel



## hunter551 (26/6/12)

How does this recipe sound for a Munich dunkel? I've never used Caramunich before, what sort of flavours will i get from it?

Type: Partial Mash
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
Boil Size: 15.82 l
Boil Time: 75 min 
End of Boil Volume 14.45
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 18.49 

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 25.0 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3 3.8 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 4 2.5 % 
0.75 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 7 18.8 % (LATE BOIL ADDITION)

15.00 g Millenium [14.25 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 5 26.3 IBUs 

Mash at 69 for 90 minutes

Ferment with 1.5L starter of Munich Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2352) at ~12 degrees


----------



## evildrakey (26/6/12)

If that's the Weyermann's Caramunich II then it's lovely. Adds a nice deep maltiness to the brew. My problem is I'd be tempted to add more than 150 grams...


----------



## hunter551 (26/6/12)

At the moment it's Weyermann's Caramunich I Malt, how are the two different? Does the caramunich add much colour because I don't want to go into schwarzbier territory. How much do you think I should add?



evildrakey said:


> If that's the Weyermann's Caramunich II then it's lovely. Adds a nice deep maltiness to the brew. My problem is I'd be tempted to add more than 150 grams...


----------



## glenwal (26/6/12)

I'd drop the Caramunich and Carafa completely, and up the percentage of Munich vs Pilsner malts (maybe go 2.5 + .5 instead).

A munich dunkel shouldn't really have any flavours from spec malts, you generally only add small amounts if you want to add some colour (which adding more munich vs pilsner will do for you)

edit: spelling


----------



## tallie (26/6/12)

One of the best beers I've ever made was a Munich Dunkel: 90% Munich I, 5% Munich II, 2.5% Melanoidin, 2.5% Carafa II (all Weyermann). Single infusion mash at 65C, German Northern Brewer to 22 IBU at -60 mins, OG: 1.054. WLP830 at 11C for 3 weeks down to 1.015 FG. I can taste it now :icon_drool2: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## evildrakey (26/6/12)

Glen W said:


> I'd drop the Caramunich and Carafa completely, and up the percentage of Munich vs Pilsner malts (maybe go 2.5 + .5 instead).
> 
> A munich dunkel shouldn't really have any flavours from spec malts, you generally only add small amounts if you want to add some colour (which adding more munich vs pilsner will do for you)
> 
> edit: spelling



Not necessarily... It really depends on the colour of Dunkel you're aiming for... I'd potentially drop the carafa unless you're aiming for a really dark dunkel, but if I was doing it I's be leaving in the Caramunich. It'll add that smooth malty flavour that you'd only normally get with doing a decoction. Which is a right pain in the arse for a 'casual sunday afternoon mash' style of brewer...


----------



## hunter551 (26/6/12)

The carafa is partly because I have some that needs to be used and partly because of the partial boil and the colour i'll end up with after i add my top up water.



evildrakey said:


> Not necessarily... It really depends on the colour of Dunkel you're aiming for... I'd potentially drop the carafa unless you're aiming for a really dark dunkel, but if I was doing it I's be leaving in the Caramunich. It'll add that smooth malty flavour that you'd only normally get with doing a decoction. Which is a right pain in the arse for a 'casual sunday afternoon mash' style of brewer...


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/12)

I'd drop the caramunich. Not a fan of crystal malt in lagers. My 2 c.

My standard dunkel is munich malt with just enough carafa for colour adjustment. Bitter to 25 IBU with maybe some noble hops late, tettnang is very nice. Lager yeast.


----------



## warra48 (26/6/12)

I wouldn't use Carafa at all in this beer. It will just add too much bitter/roasty/coffee/chocolate character.

If you still want the colour, use some Carafa Special instead. It's deshusked and much milder in its flavour impact, but will give you all the colour you want. I also wouldn't use 2.5% of it, about 1% will be enough.


----------



## Florian (26/6/12)

DrSmurto said:


> My standard dunkel is munich malt with just enough carafa for colour adjustment. Bitter to 25 IBU with maybe some noble hops late, tettnang is very nice. Lager yeast.



As above but with 97.5% Munich II instead of the I, 2.5% Carafa Special II. 
25 IBU is spot on. 

2308 works well for me.

Edit: Carafa Special II is cold steeped (24 hours in the fridge) and added towards end of boil.


----------



## Helles (29/6/12)

Im making a Munich dunkel off the seat of my pants as LHBS didnt have enough Pils for munich Helles
I have 50% munich type 1 50% Munich type 2 How much hops and when (IBU) Was going to use Hall Mitt all through it
Plenty of other noble hops in freezer
Any ideas while i do my own checking 
Any one made something similar

Pizzas here be back in 5


Any ideas will be helpful
Wyeast 2308 will be used


----------



## kdaust (29/6/12)

I made a Bock today.

95% Munich, 5% Choc. Hallertau to 29ibu bittering only. Was a bit too much choc looking at the colour now.

Dark Bock?


----------



## emnpaul (29/6/12)

kdaust said:


> Dark Bock?




Nein herr Daust. :angry: 

Der bier ist dunklerbock! Or possibly weihnachtsbock.

Edit: Schpelling!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (30/6/12)

I just made one a really enjoy it, it's 97% Munich 1, 3% Carafa Special 2, 25 IBU's. I mashed at 68 but I'm going to drop that to 66.5 for the next one and add 2% Melanoidin and see how that goes. Really enjoy the rich flavours of this beer!!


----------



## Helles (30/6/12)

Just mashed in went with 67'c would use Carafa it i had it thinking about going LHBS and put it on top at mash out


----------



## kdaust (30/6/12)

emnpaul said:


> Nein herr Daust. :angry:
> 
> Der bier ist dunklerbock! Or possibly weihnachtsbock.
> 
> Edit: Schpelling!



Danke shon Emnpaul.

Dunklerbock it will be named. Might keep it to about 1070 og as well, rather than water it down to 1065


----------

